# My Char Griller Smokin Pro



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey All,

I've really enjoyed reading all the mods everyone has done. I've done a few mods to mine and wanted  to share.  Feedback and sugestions please.

1. Seal main chamber with gasket <fail>  I used rope gasket and the appropriate cement, but it came off the first smoke.  The shearing was too much for the glue.  I'm thinking of reapplying but using some rivets or other hardware to secure.

2.  Standard stack extension.



3. Flipped charcoal tray upside down.  Top notch on the firebox side, sitting on the bottom on the left side.

4.  Took the charcol grate that came with the firebox and placed in the main chamber to support some ceramic brickettes. 



5.  Built a charcol tray out of expanded metal.  Used a couple pieces of 1/2 angle iron to support it.  Also threw a couple pieecs of iron in to support a chip smoker box.



I really like how it looks on my deck.


----------



## herkysprings (Jan 19, 2010)

I feel your pain with those gaskets. I was putting some on my new SnP this weekend.

In the end I shoved them down the bracket where I think the rotisery would go to hold the side ones in place, then worked on the rest very carfully.

Not much surface area to stick to. Also a job probably best done with the lid separated, except you cant really tell where you need the stuff then! I had one side with a 1" gap, should be sealed nicely with gasket.

Lost about 10' of gasket trying to line the front. Ended up giving up. Silicon sealer FTW!


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad you did some of the mods. Sure makes a difference. I have done most but not the gasket mod yet. From what I have read the glue used is high temperature silicone. They then use z-bar on the sides to hold the rope.


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

When I put the rope on I used 'gasket cement'.  I roughed up the surface with sandpaper, cleaned and clamped.  I took it inside so everything was at room temp.  It sure made the kitchen smell good.



The other 'mod' I did isn't so much a mod but a product.  I got the redi check dual probe smoking thermometer.  1 probe in the meat, the other fits nicely inside the rotisserie hole on the left side of the smoking chamber.  This made the whole process much easier.


----------



## azrocker (Jan 20, 2010)

I put a rope gasket on Maude and I hated it. I riveted it and it weathered and came apart. I am thinking metal weather seal for a door might work

http://www.acehardware.com/product/i...626341.2627446


----------

